# Long Lasting dog Chews



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

It has become a challenge to find soemthing for Saber to chew on that lasts more than 30 minutes!

I buy the thick or jumbo bully sticks online. The thick ones last 30 min and the jumbo maybe 45. Rawhides, even big/thick ones, get eaten way too fast and cause diarrhea so I stay away from those. Pig ears, retriever rolls, that type of thing is good for 15 minutes. The Himalayan chews last longer but they are so hard I worry about teeth, and she also knows that if she throws the chew down the stairs it hits the tile and cracks into pieces and then she just eats them. Too pricey to let her do that!

Of course a raw knuckle bone lasts a long time but I do not let her eat raw stuff loose in the house, so that means she has to be crated to chew it. So I save those for when she is in her crate for some time.

Is there anything else that is safe and good for them that lasts longer? I see a lot of bones and hooves in pet stores but I think I read that the bones are cooked and not good for them? I guess what I would really want is a bully stick about 4" thick, but bulls do not seem to come in that size  (can you imagine??)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I got Kopper a bacon-flavored Nylabone. He chews on it pretty regularly and it's holding up well.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I have not tried them myself, but I hear a LOT of good reviews about antlers. I think they are kind of pricey a well but they last a long time.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

CassandGunnar said:


> I have not tried them myself, but I hear a LOT of good reviews about antlers..


I would hope not, but it makes for a funny mental picture!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I would hope not, but it makes for a funny mental picture!


:rofl: I got nothing I can say to that.........left myself wide open.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

Elk antlers. I also give him raw knuckle bones occasionally and Kongs of course, but the elk antler is something that he can have anytime that won't make any mess. He doesn't *love* it like he loves some other chews that are easier for him to eat (if I give him a bully stick he just takes it to his crate or bed and chews it until it is gone), but he does chew on it a little every day. He has had the same one for probably 4 months and has only really worn it down a little bit on one end.

I'm not sure that I'll ever need to buy a new one... if he eventually does get tired of it I could probably just hide it for a few days and then bring it back out and pretend it is new.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've been giving antlers too. They do last a long time. I bought yak milk chews and they splintered and only lasted my dogs about 15 minutes(small sized ones)
I just got some reindeer antlers and they are on the thin side, but are lasting longer than I expected. If you have an elk farm nearby contact them/may be much cheaper than buying them online from a pet site. My local elk farm sells them for $12 a pound, and I paid $30 for a bag of the reindeer(about 3#)


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

I also have bought Stoli an elk antler from our local pet store and while he isn't crazy for them he does chew it occassionally. Especially if he hasn't seen it for a day or two and best of all no splintering as of yet!!! It turns into a fine powder or something and we only have had a minimal amount of grinding down. Pretty sure this is one of those long term committments but we're ok with it!!


----------



## LovemyEli (Dec 28, 2010)

Nylabones and Deer Antlers here


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Himalayan Chews. Expensive but they last a very long time. Stosh has carried them around for days and weeks


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Stosh said:


> Himalayan Chews. Expensive but they last a very long time. Stosh has carried them around for days and weeks


REALLY?? Because I don't mind paying for expensive chews as long as they last a decent amount of time. I'm tired of buying chews that last 15 minutes tops! 3 GSDs here, even the old bat can saw thru a bullystick in no time flat. 

The antlers last a while and my youngest enjoys them, but my older dogs won't spend much time on them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs went thru the Himalayan chews quick. I linked it above where mine came from,not sure they are all the same.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah those Himalayan chews were awesome till she figured out how to throw them down the stairs and smash them to bits so she could eat them!

We have an antler person that comes to the farmer's market. I bought a long one and a big slice one. She rarely touches them. I thought about soaking them in something yummy to make them more appealling.

Thanks for the suggestions! I might try a bacon nylabone.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Stosh said:


> Himalayan Chews. Expensive but they last a very long time. Stosh has carried them around for days and weeks


I've tried these and they've lasted 30 minutes at the most. I'm talking the big sized one too. Lucy just seems to destroy these in minutes.

Nylabones (for strong chewers) and the deer antlers are the only things that seem to last more than a half hour.


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

We also use the nylabones and deer antlers. Specifically, the nylabone big chews.We have had it for about a month and Jack loves it. We can only get the big chews because some of the others are hollow, and he cracks them open in no time at all. Antlers are kind of pricey but last a long time as well.


----------

